# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  New Slicing Strategy - Shifting Layers for Max Density

## mrzgraphix

Hello everyone  :Smile: I am a new member to your forum. As I was discovering around and reading some interesting threads and interactions in here, I thought to my self why not write a post about something that I really have been struggling with lately. It is not really a specific issue I am facing but rather a slicing strategy I would like to achieve but I still do not see how. In short, as opposed to the classical identical slicing from one layer to the next, I would like to slightly shift the deposited lines from one layer to the next as explained in the attached file (case 2). This fits in a project I am working on it lately which deals with achieving high-density 3D-prints at high-temperatures. One can imagine that by slightly shifting the layers the interlayer gaps could be effectively filled via this alternative strategy.I am very excited to hear your opinions and pieces of advice  :Smile: Thank you so much ahead!! Regards,Reda

----------


## curious aardvark

simplify 3d lets you do this with infill. You can basically tell it to do whatever you like with layer offsets.
s3d-slice.JPG

Shiftine ouyter layers will just result in a ribbed non-smooth surface and size differential. Don't really see the point.

----------


## curious aardvark

loose belt maybe ?

----------

